# Undergrad Distance Courses



## TomVols (Aug 27, 2004)

I need info on a couple of inexpensive distance education courses in Bible and hermeneutics, maybe Apologetics. Any good advice?


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 27, 2004)

I used Moody Bible Institute for those courses. Cost 1/3 of what a bricks/mortar college accredited by the same organization cost.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 29, 2004)

You should check out Bahnsen Theological Seminary.(www.scccs.org/bts/default.asp) The prices seem to be pretty low, also they offer non degree courses in apologetics, etc..

Of course I haven't spoken with anyone that actually goes there, this is just from their website.


----------



## TomVols (Aug 29, 2004)

It would need to be accredited, so Bahnsen is out.

How did Moody's Hermeneutics class go? I'd love to hear more about that class in partifcular.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 29, 2004)

[quote:52627d581e]It would need to be accredited, so Bahnsen is out. [/quote:52627d581e]

Why?


----------

